# Maus klickt doppelt - mit nur einem klick.



## seanbuddha (18. November 2012)

Hey Techniker ^^
Ein Kumpel von mir hat ein Problem, undzwar klickt seine Maus immer doppelt, auch wenn er nur einmal klickt.
Seine Maus ist eine Razer Naga.

Wenn es eine Lösung gibt bedanke ich mich schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## H2OTest (18. November 2012)

saubermachen?


----------



## stefanru (18. November 2012)

ich hatte das auch schon bei 2 razer teilen! das einzige was du machen kannst ist den "taster"
tauschen wenn du noch eine alte razer maus übrig hast die das problem vl nicht hat. also ich 
kaufe mir sicher keine mehr!


----------



## Lilith Twilight (18. November 2012)

Wir haben hier auch eine Maus die so ein Problem macht, dieses Tool:

http://www.pupuweb.com/blog/optical-mouse-single-click-problem-solved/

hat geholfen. Seitdem ist das Problem weg. Ob es bei deiner Maus auch was hilft kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Das Programm läuft auch unter Win7 (64bit) auch wenn dort nur was vonn 2000 und XP steht.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. November 2012)

Dankeschön, ich habs ihm mal geschickt, hoffentlich hilft es


----------

